
The Fitness Shift That Should Worry Every Gym Owner - prostoalex
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-fitness-shift-that-should-worry-every-gym-owner-1485000002?mod=e2fb
======
gamechangr
I wish i could read this. Is there a legal way to post the article in a
comment? Not sure.

~~~
greenyoda
The "web" link (which finds the article via a Google search) usually allows
paywalled WSJ articles to be read, but it's not working for me today.

